# Heavy pasture mowing with hydro?



## sandroost (5 mo ago)

I’m just beginning to look for my third tractor. First two ( Ford 2000 with 6’ rotary and Kubota M5700 w/Woods 990 and 7’ rotary) were gear drive and mowed pretty well. I’m a procrastinator and impatient, and by the time I get around to mowing pastures they’re very overgrown and often a chore even for the Kubota. Other details- I'm in central Florida, very established Bahia grass over 8 acres in a few horse paddocks...gets 2' tall when I neglect it....I try not to get there, but...

Anyways, I’m thinking of a new/newer hydro drive 4wd in the 45- 55? engine hp range to be my new mower ( the 5700 went away). Rationale for hydro being I can set the rpm to recommended for 540 PTO and adjust my ground speed with foot pressure instead of having it lug the rpm’s down ( and /or having to drop gears) when the going gets tough.

Or am I misunderstanding how they work? Seems I remember in 2004 when I bought the M5700 they steered me away from hydro as they said they tended to overheat in heavy mowing. True now as then or have things changed?

As an adjunct, I’m looking at the Land pride RCD1884 cutter- wanting wider cut than most single spindle cutters but maybe a nicer finish-> back to my impatience. (Yes, I know occasional 2' tall and "finish" don't go hand in hand....LOL)

Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Might as well go for a real hydro if you want power. International built the 656, 666, and hydro 70. These are the real hydrostatic tractors, not some Japanese or Chinese made hydro in alot of today's compact tractors. Just my opinion😀


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

mrfred said:


> Might as well go for a real hydro if you want power. International built the 656, 666, and hydro 70. These are the real hydrostatic tractors, not some Japanese or Chinese made hydro in alot of today's compact tractors. Just my opinion😀


Yes they were they also had the 1026 and Hydro 100 of course every single one of those that's for sale likely needs the hydro trans rebuilt $$$$$$$


----------



## sandroost (5 mo ago)

Thanks for the feedback mrfred. Don't know that I necessarily need that kind of power, but yea something along those lines sounds good to me. There's probably a reason for the dearth of over 50hp hydros out there these days, but what is that reason??


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

The 5 series jd's seem to have heat issues.

4's seem to be better..to a point of AC...

You want cab and AC or going open station?


----------



## sandroost (5 mo ago)

Open is fine with me- I'd tear up a cab on tree limbs.


----------



## Ebb (Feb 15, 2019)

If it was me I'd be cutting limbs and having a cab , if you could afford it. I've given ground bees my tractors on more than one occasion. Have a hayfever problem in the fall and a cab makes all the difference not counting heat and ac


----------



## sandroost (5 mo ago)

LOL yea I’m in a perterual state of limbing/lifting trees but fall behind. A cab would be nice, but will add 15-20% to the tractor price, or about a grapple plus cutter , which I need as well. So I’ll probably just sweat it out some more😂


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

sandroost said:


> LOL yea I’m in a perterual state of limbing/lifting trees but fall behind. A cab would be nice, but will add 15-20% to the tractor price, or about a grapple plus cutter , which I need as well. So I’ll probably just sweat it out some more😂


I thought you had two other tractors? Or are they gone now?


----------



## sandroost (5 mo ago)

Had... The Ford wasn't up to it and was sold long ago, and the Kubota's ownership left with the ex wife (though I've been able to use it...not worth the logistics/hassle anymore LOL) 
Soooo, it's new tractor time


----------

